# Bardinet Bordeaux



## buckleyjames (Apr 27, 2010)

Any help w/ this is greatly appreciated////I collect insulators so my bottle nomenclature knowledge is @ the beginner level.The bottle is of French manufacture,w/ the embossing of "P BARDINET BORDEAUX" on the front,the body has a texture of an orange,w/2 embossed leaves on the back,which still retain some green paint.The bottom is embossed"BARDINET BORDEAUX"(no P in Bardinet),and is an open pontil???There are 3 mold seams on the body itself,and they all dissappear @ the base of the neck of the bottle.There are more bubbles in the neck(I believe it was applied??),than the base.The only information I have been able to pull up,is as followsaul Bardinet Co. operated/located in Limoges & Bordeaux,from 1857-1892,and distilled liqueurs,rums,& whiskeys.I saw the same bottle,on this site in a post a couple of years old,w/not much more information.Obviously I believe it is a liqueur bottle(possibly rum),but how old could it be ,and what about its monetary worth.Any help is appreciated,thank you.Florida.


----------



## buckleyjames (Apr 27, 2010)

FYI


----------



## buckleyjames (Apr 27, 2010)

FYI


----------



## buckleyjames (Apr 27, 2010)

FYI


----------



## buckleyjames (Apr 27, 2010)

FYI


----------



## glass man (Apr 27, 2010)

HARD ONE! THE BOTTOM LOOKS LIKE IT HAS A FAKE PONTILE MARK.THE BOTTLE DEF. IS NOT PONTILED AGE,JUST NOT CRUDE ENOUGH! THE NECK LOOKS LIKE THE SEEM STOPS BEFORE IT GETS TO THE TOP.. MY FIRST IMPRESSION WAS IT HAS LITTLE AGE AND A NOVELTY BOTTLE OR NEW BOTTLE TO HOLD THE CONTENTS OF ALCOHOLIC DRINK. THE NECK THOUGH LOOKS LIKE IT IS NOT A MACHINE MADE BOTTLE...SO MAYBE EARLY 20TH CEN.? THE BOTTOM STILL THROWS ME THOUGH. VALUE??? PRETTY BOTTLE ANYWAY! JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey-hey James,

 That's an orange amber beauty for sure. I'm guessin an orange liqueur a la Grand Marnier or Cointreau. Bardinet seems to have been blenders and some pretty savvy booze merchants. They're still goin strong.

 "History of Bardinet
 The genius of Paul Bardinet

 It all started in 1857.  

 Paul Bardinet, a young wine and spirits merchant in Limoges, turned his interest to a sugar cane alcohol landed on the quaysides of French ports, brought from far-flung islands. The Â« tafia Â», as it was called at the time, was no more than firewater for pirates. Under the roughness of the alcohol, he nonetheless detected an incomparable wealth of different flavours and aromas. 

 As he rose to the top of his profession, Paul Bardinet continued to work on taming the fieriness of his demon spirit, blending the various origins, followed by long years of maturing in oak casks. His impassioned labour resulted in an inimitable rum under a brand that was soon to become known the world over. 

 NEGRITA rum was born, even if at that time it has still not been given the name.
 From Limoges to Bordeaux

 The time came when the company had to leave Limoges to locate as close as possible to the rum-carrying ships. That was the achievement of Paul Bardinetâ€™s son, Edouard. He ordered the building of vast cellar warehouses close to the quaysides of Bordeaux and gradually trained his master blenders. 

 Based on the mastery of top quality raw materials, the company developed a wide range of new products around its core product of rum, with ready-made punches and cocktails and cane sugar cordials which very rapidly became popular with consumers. That successful diversification was followed by other major success stories, in the field of whiskies in particular.
 Negrita CrÃ¨me de Rhum a Saveur de lâ€™AnnÃ©e 2010Negrita CrÃ¨me de Rhum Rewarded by Consumers" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From Bardinet.






 Ici Paul Bardinet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 The Bardinet ephemera is from this excellent site, along with further Bardinet information.

 A big high five welcome to the forums, and thanks for bringin this swell bottle with'ya.


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 27, 2010)

Very pretty...regardless.  Not many ornate booze bottles out there.


----------

